# Mallet swap part deux - the participants



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This is the final list of participants for this round. Thank you for signing up. I did not expect such a long list. :

1. Dave Paine. Location US.
2. GoIrish. Location US. 
3. Tommy Hockett. Location US.
4. tcleve4911. Location US. 
5. Dominick. Location US.
6. Pop Pop. Location US.
7. Lanny0134. Location US.
8. Chris Curl. Location US.
9. DST. Location US.
10. Hutt. Location ? 
11. Longknife. Location Sweden. 
12. RusDemka. Location US.
13. Rayking49. Location US. 
14. DaveTTC. Location Australia.
15. BlaineO. Location US.
16. Wood chucker. Location US. 
17. Ryan50hrl. Location ?. 
18. Sawdustfactory. Location US. 
19. Robert421960. Location US. 
20. Art Smith. Location US.
21. Ken4prez. Location Hawaii. 
22. Alan D. Location US. 
23. Cabomhn. Location US. 
24. MrSamNC. Location US. 

Send me your name and address to my offsite email. This helps me since my site mailbox is normally close to full. Some of you do not have enough posts at this time to send a site Private Message.

*[email protected]*

Once I have everyone's details, I will then reply via my offsite email to let you know the name and address details of the recipient.

*The "rules".*

The swap has greatly improved the community feel of the forum. To add to the community spirit please include a picture of yourself holding the mallet and include in the package. I like being able to put a name to a face. :thumbsup:

Also give some information about yourself. How much is up to you, but consider :
Age or date of birth
What is your day job?
Any other interests besides woodworking?
Any special aspects of woodworking?
Any inspiration for the mallet you have made?

As before you make a mallet, either round maul style, or "T" style. The mallet should be hefty enough to be functional.

The mallet can be turned, or flatwork, made with power tools, made with hand tools, or carved. It should be made by you and something which you would be proud to use yourself.

If you need some design inspiration, consider the round 1 mallets received so far. Lots of creative ideas.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-pics-46569/

Think about the posting before you finalize the design.

The USPS has Flat Rate boxes.
A Medium Flat Rate Box is 13 5/8in x 11 7/8in x 3 3/8in
OR 11in x 8 1/2in x 5 1/2in.
If the local post office does not have a box, they can be ordered on-line from https://www.usps.com/

If you are not using a Flat Rate Box, which may be best for the folks sending overseas or to/from Hawaii, the USPS rate are higher if ANY of the dimensions of the package exceed 12in. 

Length max should depend on how you plan to ship.
Weight. Flat Rate Box within US is up to 70 lbs. International Medium Flat Rate Box is up to 20 lbs.
If not using Flat Rate, then USPS goes by actual package weight. Likely cheaper for the overseas packages.

I recommend the mallet is be made from hardwood. Earlier thread someone said softwood also works. All I can say is mine will be made of hardwood. I think it should be fine if someone wants to include metal embellishments.

Remember the piece should be functional so needs to be able to give and take a pounding.

The mallet can be one species, or several. Some interesting mix of species in the first round.

I appreciate that folks may be juggling other projects as well as employment. I also see the frustration in the first round when a sender has not sent a mallet.

*So please try your best to make the mallet by the end of 18 February*. This gives everyone 4 weeks and perhaps more important 4 weekends.

I have been thinking about a momento for the swap. My wife has a sublimation printer and coffee mug press.

If you are interested in a coffee mug momento, send me a picture of your mallet to the offsite email above and I will have a mug made.

Open to suggestions for what words we want on the mug, e.g., 
Mallet Swap Part Deux - 2013.

I will have a later post about how to contribute to a pool to help offset the costs of shipping to/from overseas.

If you have questions about your design, please use this thread to ask and share answers.

I will make a separate thread for the receiver mallet pictures. A new round of addiction ahead. :laughing:

Gentlemen, start makin' sawdust. :thumbup1:

I know, Art Smith has already finished. LOL

Reply with any questions or comments. Be safe, and have some fun.

Edit. Adding link for the pictures thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-part-deux-pictures-47414/


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks Dave email sent your way


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

My email has been sent. I think I'll get started today.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Email Sent


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Lanny0134 said:


> My email has been sent. I think I'll get started today.


Well aren't you and art just the over achievers jk. I will start mine this weekend


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Email sent...


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Well aren't you and art just the over achievers jk. I will start mine this weekend


 
Me too I would love to get started today, but i wont be off work till its dark, and when its dark its cooooooollllllld in my shop lol.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

wood_chucker said:


> Me too I would love to get started today, but i wont be off work till its dark, and when its dark its cooooooollllllld in my shop lol.


 I know right my shop is my yard and a few extension cords its very hard to heat lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

E-mail sent. 
Thanks Dave.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Dave
You said you had my info but do you want me to send an email anyway with personnel info?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Thanks Dave
> You said you had my info but do you want me to send an email anyway with personnel info?


Yes I do have your address. The suggestion was to have the personal information included with your package to the recipient.

If you want to post, I would add in the picture post when the recipient gets your mallet.


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks! An email will follow shortly.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Wood mallet images from Google*

Folks,

Just in case any of you are looking for inspiration for a design, I thought I would try out Google Image search.

Lots of interesting pictures.

https://www.google.com/search?num=1....1.0.81.576.10.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.iRkFXuuLzqo


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

my email is sent to
i might have been first on that but wont be first sending a mallet:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Email sent.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Email sent, mallet in the box awaiting a shipping label:yes:
WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Art Smith said:


> Email sent, mallet in the box awaiting a shipping label:yes:
> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Someones on the ball my mallet is still an idea lol. Imma try and get it done this weekend though and mail it out first of next week.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Email sent. I also headed out to the shop and started on my mallet. I made very good progress and was quite satisfied with my self when I had a major screw-up .
Oh well, throw away the damaged parts and start over, but that will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just started the first glue up. I'm shooting for a four species although a couple are just small accents.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*A few address's not yet received*

I hope the rest of the participants are able to get to the forum tonight.

As of this message, I am still waiting to hear from the following :

GoIrish
DST
Hutt
Ryan50hrl
Alan D
Cabomhn
BlaineO, even though he will be hand delivering.


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Can you elaborate on the mug idea some more? I'm unsure of the concept/idea.


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

Msg sent


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MrSamNC said:


> Can you elaborate on the mug idea some more? I'm unsure of the concept/idea.


My thought was to make a momento of the swap by making a coffee mug printed with a to-be-determined slogan either on one side, or across the cup - another detail to be determined.

The mug would have a picture of the mallet, or in one case the person turning the mallet.

Perhaps other details like the name of the sender and recipient.

I am trying to have something for the people who made the mallet to be able to remember.

In the first round I recall a person sending out the mallet and did not take a picture.

Trying to build on the community aspect of the swap.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i remember that guy:yes::yes:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i remember that guy:yes::yes:


I don't remember that, who was that. I remember timmybgood got a nice mallet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

so I'm unclear when do we get our recipients name. I thought it was last night at midnight? Holler back Dave


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> so I'm unclear when do we get our recipients name. I thought it was last night at midnight? Holler back Dave


HOLLLLLEEEEERRRRRRR

OH did you mean the other Dave. Speaking out of turn I'd say midnight was when he was gonna compile the names but he can't assign the recipients till they have all confirmed address and some other personal details.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I hope the rest of the participants are able to get to the forum tonight.
> 
> As of this message, I am still waiting to hear from the following :
> 
> ...


LOL Wait...what??? Hmm....

And sorry..been a long week at work..I work nights, so I've been sleepin' my days away this week so far....email sent!!  LOL


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> so I'm unclear when do we get our recipients name. I thought it was last night at midnight? Holler back Dave


Dave TTC has it right, wanting to get everyone's details so that I can do the assignments.

As of this post I am still waiting for :
GoIrish
Ryan50hrl
Alan D
Cabomhn


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> LOL Wait...what??? Hmm....
> 
> And sorry..been a long week at work..I work nights, so I've been sleepin' my days away this week so far....email sent!!  LOL


Yup, your being sent to Hawaii to deliver your mallet LOL


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Dave TTC has it right, wanting to get everyone's details so that I can do the assignments.
> 
> As of this post I am still waiting for :
> GoIrish
> ...


Oh ok thanks bud


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I started mine as well. I have a big pile of logs from the beech tree we cut down 2 years ago ...

Have you guys seen the movie "Thor"?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

ok got started on mine today:thumbsup:


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hold you guys up! Yesterday was an incredibly busy day at school and just didn't have time to get on the computer, email sent.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Sorry to hold you guys up! Yesterday was an incredibly busy day at school and just didn't have time to get on the computer, email sent.


no problem bud no hold up at all we can still start on them now :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I finished mine this morning ....
Are we supposed to send a picture of the mallet and our mug shot?" 
No pun intended in relation to the coffee mug idea.....:no:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I finished mine this morning ....
> Are we supposed to send a picture of the mallet and our mug shot?"
> No pun intended in relation to the coffee mug idea.....:no:


The suggestion was to send a picture of you with the mallet in the package to the recipient and if you want a coffee mug, to send a picture of the mallet to me since it is the mallet which is being sent on to a good home.

Another participant already sent me a picture of him turning the mallet.

So your call whether you want the mug to have just the mallet or you with the mallet.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> The suggestion was to send a picture of you with the mallet in the package to the recipient and if you want a coffee mug, to send a picture of the mallet to me since it is the mallet which is being sent on to a good home.
> 
> Another participant already sent me a picture of him turning the mallet.
> 
> So your call whether you want the mug to have just the mallet or you with the mallet.


What's the cost for the mugs?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> What's the cost for the mugs?


I had thought about throwing in the mug for the folks who want a momento. 

Perhaps a nominal fee of a few $ is another way to collect for the "overseas postage subsidy pool". What do you think?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I had thought about throwing in the mug for the folks who want a momento.
> 
> Perhaps a nominal fee of a few $ is another way to collect for the "overseas postage subsidy pool". What do you think?


That sounds pretty cool.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I had thought about throwing in the mug for the folks who want a momento.
> 
> Perhaps a nominal fee of a few $ is another way to collect for the "overseas postage subsidy pool". What do you think?


You would have to have them cover the cost of shipping too then.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave, would you like me to keep a progress chart of this one a bit like I have been doing with the first one?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Dave, would you like me to keep a progress chart of this one a bit like I have been doing with the first one?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


OK, thanks for volunteering. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> You would have to have them cover the cost of shipping too then.


I was thinking the shipping would be my contribution.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I started mine as well. I have a big pile of logs from the beech tree we cut down 2 years ago ...


I have some pieces of beech a friend cut off a piece of furniture.

If I re-use these, should I tell the recipient that they were made from a "son of a beech" piece? :laughing: 

I tried turning one of the pieces today. So each to turn. I know you do not - yet - have a lathe. Nice fine shavings, almost dust.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

yes dave, you are right, i don't have a lathe. mine will be a thor style mallet


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> yes dave, you are right, i don't have a lathe. mine will be a thor style mallet


You don't need a lathe to make a maul type mallet. I prefer a maul (hint hint). Lol


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

Started the hunt today having trouble deciding what design to go with 
Maybe I will be able to get something together tmrw


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Dominick said:


> You don't need a lathe to make a maul type mallet. I prefer a maul (hint hint). Lol


i also prefer a maul style (hint hint)


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'll start mine on the weekend I think, wait and see if I got an email saying who to and a bit about them before I decide what I'm gonna do.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Were we supposed to include personal info in the email? I thought that was in the package being sent for some reason. All I sent was my address


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

wood_chucker said:


> Were we supposed to include personal info in the email? I thought that was in the package being sent for some reason. All I sent was my address


Yea man your fine. Dave's instructions were when you send yours to the recipient that you include some info about your mallet and a little about yourself. Including a pic of you holding the mallet.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to sit this one out, fellas. It's amazing I got the last one done in the time I did - things are just too busy.

I'll be watching to see all the cool designs though!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Yea man your fine. Dave's instructions were when you send yours to the recipient that you include some info about your mallet and a little about yourself. Including a pic of you holding the mallet.


Yes, that was in the first post.

We have two folks who have not yet responded, lets hope this is only due to not getting back to the forum and not any "life" issues, which can happen without warning.

I will begin to send out the recipient information.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I think I'm going to have to sit this one out, fellas. It's amazing I got the last one done in the time I did - things are just too busy.
> 
> I'll be watching to see all the cool designs though!


We all understand.

Round 1 was inspiring, so much that I started the part deux thread.

Sawdustfactory did not appreciate the energy he started with the swap suggestion.

I have no way to find if the picture thread has the highest count on the site, but it must be in the top contenders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> We all understand.
> 
> Round 1 was inspiring, so much that I started the part deux thread.
> 
> ...


Yea 90% Dave TTC. Lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Statistics to date. 









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Yes, that was in the first post.
> 
> We have two folks who have not yet responded, lets hope this is only due to not getting back to the forum and not any "life" issues, which can happen without warning.
> 
> I will begin to send out the recipient information.


I was hoping for recipient details for inspiration. Ru5611 I assumed was a fisherman do to his profile pic this the inspiration for a 'fish' handle. If I know something about who I'm sending to I can make it more personal. I was able to find out what year he was born this a coin from his year of birth.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Statistics to date.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


This was the list until either you or Dominick persuaded BoneDoc to plead to be added to this swap.

I had a weak moment and allowed him to be added to the list. So # 25 is BoneDoc. May the swap admin lords forgive me.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Email sent


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I did Dave. Sorry hope your ok with that.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> This was the list until either you or Dominick persuaded BoneDoc to plead to be added to this swap.
> 
> I had a weak moment and allowed him to be added to the list. So # 25 is BoneDoc. May the swap admin lords forgive me.


Cool, we both tried. Added to list @ 25

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys, I hope the odd number does not create a problem. If I'm the odd man out let me know if I need to make more than one ill be glad to do whatever to make it easier. I'm just excited to be squeezed in as the last one thanks again


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Bonedoc said:


> Thanks for the support guys, I hope the odd number does not create a problem. If I'm the odd man out let me know if I need to make more than one ill be glad to do whatever to make it easier. I'm just excited to be squeezed in as the last one thanks again


It's all sussed.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> It's a
> L sussed.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I don't know if the Aussie cheat sheet you sent out had that in it?? Laughing
What?? Please type slower I have trouble reading fast.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Did an edit, should be fine now course we speak nude language down ere.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i have a roughed out head ... it weighs a tad over a pound. when done, it will probably be somewhere between 14 and 16 ounces (just the head). 

is that enough weight? 

if it should be heavier, i can start over with a bigger piece and make a bigger mallet. that is not a problem because i only have maybe 1/2 hour in this so far, so starting over is not a problem.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i have a roughed out head ... it weighs a tad over a pound. when done, it will probably be somewhere between 14 and 16 ounces (just the head).
> 
> is that enough weight?
> 
> if it should be heavier, i can start over with a bigger piece and make a bigger mallet. that is not a problem because i only have maybe 1/2 hour in this so far, so starting over is not a problem.


I think thats just about right probably. It said around 16 oz in the rules, and you still got the handles weight to add.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

wood_chucker said:


> I think thats just about right probably. It said around 16 oz in the rules, and you still got the handles weight to add.


rules on weight? i missed that somewhere


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> rules on weight? i missed that somewhere


I think it was mentioned somewhere, ,might not have made it through to the rules at the beginning of this thread

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i thought i remembered it saying something about weight somewhere, but i could not find it when i was looking

maybe it was just too late.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i cant weigh 1 lb :laughing::laughing::laughing:
i can weigh 200 on my scales pretty easy though


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i thought i remembered it saying something about weight somewhere, but i could not find it when i was looking
> 
> maybe it was just too late.


Sorry for any confusion I caused.

In the first thread asking for interest I initially had a weight range, then I weight a piece of my mallet and it was twice the weight, so in this thread I did not state any weight.

I did provide information about USPS packages and the max weight for Flat Rate Boxes.

_
Think about the posting before you finalize the design.

The USPS has Flat Rate boxes.
A Medium Flat Rate Box is 13 5/8in x 11 7/8in x 3 3/8in
OR 11in x 8 1/2in x 5 1/2in.
If the local post office does not have a box, they can be ordered on-line from_ https://www.usps.com/

_If you are not using a Flat Rate Box, which may be best for the folks sending overseas or to/from Hawaii, the USPS rate are higher if ANY of the dimensions of the package exceed 12in. 

Length max should depend on how you plan to ship.
Weight. Flat Rate Box within US is up to 70 lbs. International Medium Flat Rate Box is up to 20 lbs.
If not using Flat Rate, then USPS goes by actual package weight. Likely cheaper for the overseas packages._


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

I think the weight was a general recommendation for shipping


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ill try to keep mine under 20 lbs :laughing::laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

robert421960 said:


> ill try to keep mine under 20 lbs :laughing::laughing:


Guess I better rechuck mine and spin off a couple of pounds:laughing:


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

I finished mine yesterday and put the first coat on this morning. I should be able to ship by saturday.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Guess I better rechuck mine and spin off a couple of pounds:laughing:


I think so long as. It feels usable. How it feels in the hand is best judgement IMHO. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Starting to send out the recipient emails*

I am still waiting for Alan D's information, but I will start to send out emails to others.

FYI, I will be sending a small number of names to Tommie Hockett to assign the recipient, one of which is me, so I have some surprise as to who will be sending a mallet to me. So do not be surprised those of you who get an email from Tommie.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I am still waiting for Alan D's information, but I will start to send out emails to others.
> 
> FYI, I will be sending a small number of names to Tommie Hockett to assign the recipient, one of which is me, so I have some surprise as to who will be sending a mallet to me. So do not be surprised those of you who get an email from Tommie.


Looking out for it 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Looking out for it
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


As am I  can't wait to see who I get.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

waiting on the email bud can't wait


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Ha Ha I got my recipient. Now to get my supplies!


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Got my recipient and will be sending mine tomorrow before I leave on a week long cruise.:boat: I am Stoked!!!!! I won't have internet access so I will be going nucking futz wanting to see the mallets that arrive next week.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Alright got it


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Not here yet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Got my recipient. Thanks Dave pane. I started on mine but still have more to do. Hopefully Sunday I can get more done. Work Friday and mother and father in laws 50th anniversary is saturday.


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Nothing on my end recipient wise???


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Thanks Dave
> You said you had my info but do you want me to send an email anyway with personnel info?


I saved your personal information, but since you did not send me an email to my offsite address, I cannot send you my email from my offsite account.

So please send me an email to [email protected] just so I have your offsite email. I do not need a resend of the address.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Alan D just sent me his information, so all participants have provided their data.

Emails are being sent, so be patient, yours will come soon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool!!! Now let the games begin.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Eagerly awaiting my recipient ... :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dave, did I send my email or just my address? I can't remember.:blink:


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Started working on mine. When I went to cut a small taper for the handle lock nicely into the head I forgot to move the aluminum fence on my Incra miter gauge away from the blade. Spent the rest of my shop time this evening learning how to rest the saw, swapping the blade, and replacing the break on my SawStop table saw. Not even a scratch on the fence.

Probably better than having bits of aluminum thrown at me but it would have been cheaper to replace the fence. Think the next project will be to install a sacrificial fence for the old mitre gauge for these kinds of operations.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

good thing we have till the 18th. i hope i don't need it all, but i will probably have a few false starts.

i've already had one ... my piece had a crack in it, so i have to find a new log to start with.

i am using some beech from my wood pile. the tree was cut down 2 years ago, so it should be plenty dry, and it is a good dense heavy wood.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

None email yet but I'm good at waiting

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet! Got mine, looking forward to getting in there and working on a mallet. Haven't decided what style yet, hopefully I'm getting to check out my recipients posts and try and snoop and see what type they would like best :thumbsup:

Heck, I just realized I'm so close to my recipient that I could hand deliver mine, hmm, we shall see!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Sweet! Got mine, looking forward to getting in there and working on a mallet. Haven't decided what style yet, hopefully I'm getting to check out my recipients posts and try and snoop and see what type they would like best :thumbsup:
> 
> Heck, I just realized I'm so close to my recipient that I could hand deliver mine, hmm, we shall see!


I must have been asleep at the wheel. :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Got mine and luckily im going to woodcraft tommorrow so who knows what i might make


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Got my recipient.
Headed out to my wood suppliers to see what they got.

Thanks so much
Tom


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Got mine. And from looking at his profile, he is an experienced professional whose work would be far better than what I can do.

Then again, I bet most of the people here have more experience than me and will make a nicer mallet than mine.

Now the pressure is on.

Is my pitiful attempt to lower people's expectations working? :icon_smile: :no:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Got mine. And from looking at his profile, he is an experienced professional whose work would be far better than what I can do.
> 
> Then again, I bet most of the people here have more experience than me and will make a nicer mallet than mine.
> 
> ...


No, you have to try harder. :laughing:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*All emails have been sent*

Sorry for taking so long, but I have finally sent out all the recipient information emails.

Please let me know if you have not received your recipient information.

Thanks you for participating. I am looking forward to the future pictures.

Now I just have to stop changing my design so that I can finish. :blink:


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Got mine I'm out to the drawing board......I think I'm gonna try some balsa...


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Bonedoc said:


> Got mine I'm out to the drawing board......I think I'm gonna try some balsa...


 
Hmmm one of the softest,lightest hardwoods. Interesting concept I reckon.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bonedoc said:


> Got mine I'm out to the drawing board......I think I'm gonna try some balsa...


Well it is the lightest wood, and one of the softest woods. At least it would be good for whacking pillowcases. :laughing:


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> At least it would be good for whacking pillowcases. :laughing:


I could use a good pillow fluffer :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Bonedoc said:


> Got mine I'm out to the drawing board......I think I'm gonna try some balsa...


Funny thing is that balsa per definition is a hardwood, so it should be OK with the swap rules :yes:.

Anyway, I just got the email with my recipient. I'll be off on a long haul next week, but I have finished my mallet so I can ship i first thing Monday 4th. Bad thing is that I won't have any internet access so I'll have a lot to catch up with when I'm back


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just shipped it out this morning. Can't wait to start seeing pics.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Longknife said:


> Funny thing is that balsa per definition is a hardwood, so it should be OK with the swap rules :yes:.


 
I think that this part was struck from the rules also as someone mentioned softwoods would also work, but I think I'll stick with some good hard wood.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Lanny0134 said:


> Just shipped it out this morning. Can't wait to start seeing pics.


Wow, I havnt even started mine yet..


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Dema, you are not alone my friend. I started one and then realized there was a crack, so I have to start over.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I was gonna start yesterday bit it was so stinking hot all I did was cut the head. Now I'm not even sure if I will use it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Dema, you are not alone my friend. I started one and then realized there was a crack, so I have to start over.


Atleast u did something, I have done nothing LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lanny0134 said:


> Just shipped it out this morning. Can't wait to start seeing pics.


Looks like we got another Preston bill on our hands. 
Hope it's for me though!!!! Lol


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Shipped mine now I'm shipping out:boat:
See y'all in about 10 days!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks art. Have safe boat ride.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Atleast u did something, I have done nothing LOL


i have thought about mine:yes::yes::yes:
does that count?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i have thought about mine:yes::yes::yes:
> does that count?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


U guess it does


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I glued up some pieces, marked where I was going to make some cuts, turned another piece, but not changing my mind on the design. I may not use one or perhaps both of the pieces. Sounds very close to starting over. :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I glued up some pieces, marked where I was going to make some cuts, turned another piece, but not changing my mind on the design. I may not use one or perhaps both of the pieces. Sounds very close to starting over. :laughing:


I actually designed mine in solidworks 3d and making my changes in theoretical before i cut or glue anything..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I actually designed mine in solidworks 3d and making my changes in theoretical before i cut or glue anything..


I design mine in greyworks 3d, aka the old grey matter. :laughing:

Then I cut, then I look, then the greyworks kicks in overnight and changes the design. :icon_smile:

I am able to picture things very well in my mind. I have friends who cannot. Without a detailed plan and cut list, they are lost.

I can show my wife all the sketches or plans, but she will not be able to imagine what something looks like until it is completed.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I design mine in greyworks 3d, aka the old grey matter. :laughing:
> 
> Then I cut, then I look, then the greyworks kicks in overnight and changes the design. :icon_smile:
> 
> ...


I am a designer as a career, so I can picture things in my mind, but I like to also visually see it on screen also


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> I design mine in greyworks 3d, aka the old grey matter. :laughing:
> 
> Then I cut, then I look, then the greyworks kicks in overnight and changes the design. :icon_smile:
> 
> I am able to picture things very well in my mind.


im the same way
reckon that come with old age lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I am a designer as a career, so I can picture things in my mind, but I like to also visually see it on screen also


I like to design but generally see it in my mind. I might change it as I go. A sketch for something more complex might be something I use say like for building a house. Often with other things I draw so others have an idea of what I see

By the time I draw up some things I can make them. My last mallet I decided to do something after lunch as it was too hot to work outside. It was finished by tea. I guess you are not meant to glue and turn within a couple of hrs of glue-up but ....,

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

I like the idea of a plan but I usually just start and wing it threw out the project 
It works out the majority of time


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I normally draw out a vague idea, and go from there on out in my head. Normally I come up with something totally different than my original plan.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i draw up a lot of sketchup plans, but then i don't necessarily follow them to the letter.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

I finally got a start on mine. Got the pieces done and the glue up. Can't wait to start shaping it tommorow!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

mine is ready for glue up but I just majorly #$%^%&^#@ up my floor lamp so at the moment I'm going to sit here and drink a cup of coffee and chill before I do anything else


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've started on mine and I want out of this swap. 
I don't want to give it up. Lol 
I'm getting attached to it, and the wife says I can't keep it. Ugh.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I've started on mine and I want out of this swap.
> I don't want to give it up. Lol
> I'm getting attached to it, and the wife says I can't keep it. Ugh.


wow I can't wait to this one your gonna have to go a long way to beat the African mahogany one


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> wow I can't wait to this one your gonna have to go a long way to beat the African mahogany one


Yea well so far so good.....I just jinked myself didn't I?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

you dang strait bud lmao


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> you dang strait bud lmao


Oh that's good words of encouragement!!!
LMAHO


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

dude I have come to expect nothing less than awesomness from you I hope when I get all the tools I need and an actual shop I can do half the stuff you can


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have spent time on the mallet today. A friend stopped by and I showed him the progress, he liked it he and said he would want one.

Back to makin' sawdust.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Glue up done need to do some more sanding and apply a finish. My have to make a second one.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You guys are showing me up. Tomorrow is a public holiday, maybe I get a start then.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I thrashed on mine today. The log I cut was still green, and it is drying, but cracking as well. I am hoping the piece I cut for the handle holds up ... so far so good.

So I went back to my first piece that had a small crack and cut it at the crack and planed it down so it fits together perfectly.

Props to Dave, not only for organizing this swap, but also for sending me a plane with a truly sharp iron. I would have been dead in the water without that plane. I want to learn how hw sharpens his irons.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Still thinking about things here, do I make one similar to last time or do I go for a completely fresh approach ??????

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I myself think I will change mine up from last round. Last time i wanted to make sure Mose didn't have to wait too long but now I wish I had built him something fancier. At least he can whack it and not feel too bad about it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> I myself think I will change mine up from last round. Last time i wanted to make sure Mose didn't have to wait too long but now I wish I had built him something fancier. At least he can whack it and not feel too bad about it.


That doesn't help me much lol, do I go for the fancy Thor style mallet or go for a restart. 









Of course might go for a different design on handle

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Dave if you are sending to me what I would like is something that features the unique Australian woods like your last one. I wish i had already been into woodworking when I visited your country


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, thought Aussie timbers way to go. Not alot of range here. Lemon Scented Gum, Red Gum, Sugar Gum, Cypress Pine, Boree (now that stuff is hard as nails and not available commercially, I know where there are some fallen trees) and an occasional wattle brush in people's yards. 

Cypress pine smells beautiful but is brittle with age, I would be afraid it would split or crack upon use. Boree you can turn a real fine edge and it is strong, (not sure how it would be as far as impact).

You will have to visit this fine country again. Standing invitation to anyone I chat with on here. Come visit and we'll put you up forms few nights. Is only a. Small town lol, probably a few nights all anyone could take - unless you want to do woodwork with me 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like most of this swap is going to be the T style mallets AKA "THOR" can't wait to see what's out there. I think you guys are giving away to much detail about the type and styles your doing. I know everyone is excited to share. I'm sure there's going to be some interesting shapes and styles this round. 
Good luck boys.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking forward to working on mine. The shop here at school has been closed on and off for a bit because of weather and people not making their shifts. Hoping I can get a good amount of work done this week!


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Well day 2 on the mallet. Got all the shaping done. The whole thing assembled  I'm pretty happy with it.

When finishing with blo do you need to sand to 220. What about sanding between coats? I never used the stuff before but picked some up the other day.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sand to whatever grit you want. No need to sand between coats unless grain gets raised. Apply a coat, allow it to soak in. Repeat. Or if applying while still on the lathe, apply, apply pressure while it's spinning, re-apply.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> That doesn't help me much lol, do I go for the fancy Thor style mallet or go for a restart.
> 
> View attachment 61119
> 
> ...


Dave, how did you dry that without it cracking?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

More thrashing ...

Try #3 was another fail. The beech had internal cracks that I discovered when I cut the end off to clean it up. 

Time to use wood dried by people who know what they are doing.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> Dave, how did you dry that without it cracking?


It took 2 years and I did everything wrong. Left it outside in the weather and did not seal the ends.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Been working on mine. Hope to have it in mail by this next weekend.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> More thrashing ...
> 
> Try #3 was another fail. The beech had internal cracks that I discovered when I cut the end off to clean it up.
> 
> Time to use wood dried by people who know what they are doing.


Could you just fill the cracks with some epoxy?? And continue working the piece.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

fboyles said:


> Could you just fill the cracks with some epoxy?? And continue working the piece.


maybe. the thing is so rough though that i will have to take alot off to straighten the edges and sides out. i can try it and see what happens. i started another one ...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am aiming to get mine in the mail Monday or Tuesday.

I have the pieces made, now working on a personalization detail.

Like many of us, I had a hiccup and needed to try a recovery. I think this worked.

My mallet is turned, not giving much away. I am happy to say most of the turning was done with a skew. Like many others, I have been challenged to be able to control a skew.

I wanted to make a mallet and give myself some more experience with the skew. Win - win. :thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have mine done. May still add an embellishment, not decided yet. Will get it in the mail Wed or Thur ;-)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Dave are going to start a new thread for mallet pics part deux?

Edit: I guess it's already been done. Thanks.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Hey Dave are going to start a new thread for mallet pics part deux?


he already did bud it's just way down the thread list


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Hey Dave are going to start a new thread for mallet pics part deux?
> 
> Edit: I guess it's already been done. Thanks.


Yes and for others, the link was included in the first post of this thread.

I see the pictures thread has been bumped so now closer to top of the messages.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Could you just fill the cracks with some epoxy?? And continue working the piece.


I think I had heard somewhere that you can suck glue into cracks with a shop vac if you bead it along the open surface and are careful with the suction (don't overdo it, keep the glue at the surface topped off so you don't get a big air bubble.). If you have ever used a vacuum pump to bleed brakes or anything else hydraulic...same story.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Finished building mine. First coat of tung oil finish applied. Should mail it Friday.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Design change*

A friend gave me some beech blanks for use as tool handles.

Nice wood. I am not sure where he got these, but this was my first time turning beech. Turns so easily.

The item in the foreground is the handle I was going to use for my mallet. Right side turned down to 1 3/4in.

The background is one of the other blanks so this was the starting point. The item I turned was not round. I wonder if this was turned somewhat wet and then it dried out to be inconsistent diameter.









As usual, I start in one direction then change my mind. I decided this was functional, but bland.

So this will be put aside for future used, perhaps for a turning tool handle. No tools waiting for a handle at this time.

The replacement handle is completed and about to have finish applied. It does make this one look really bland.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Came close to a re-build*

I just found out that even a 2in Colt Maxi-Cut Forstner bit may have a difficult time drilling into end grain on certain species. 

I had the piece clamped to the drill press fence, but I was not holding the clamp. Once the flat portion of the bit connected, the piece went flying off the drill press - thankfully in a good direction to the bench next to the press, so only a few inch drop.

Since this wood is physically hard no damage to the piece or the objects on the bench.

For round 2, I clamped the piece to a piece of plywood the same height and length of the fence. Then clamped the plywood on either end to the fence. I then held onto the clamp for the wood to the plywood. I could see and feel when the bit was fully engaged.

Happy to say I was able to drill the desired hole without further issues, but I was feeling the pucker effect. 

The reason for drilling is that the piece was too big for my jaws, so the lathe was not an option.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm done with mine. Should be sending it out by this weekend. Unless I decide to keep it. 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

I just finished laminating 52 layers of BALSA wood, phew I sure hope my hammer goes to someone wanting to fluff pillows...LOL


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Today I completed the mallet. Now applying the finish. It would be too much of a rush to get this out today. I want to apply more coats of the finish. I should be able to mail mine by Thursday. :icon_smile:


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Man, I don't know how you guys have time to be completing these so fast!!! I have had probably 40-60 hours of homework this past week, not to mention classes and work obligations. It has given me some more time to think and I have a couple of ideas I'm hoping to implement into the final design, maybe a little beyond solely the realm of woodworking. i think it's going to be a fun little project to make. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabomhn said:


> Man, I don't know how you guys have time to be completing these so fast!!! I have had probably 40-60 hours of homework this past week, not to mention classes and work obligations. It has given me some more time to think and I have a couple of ideas I'm hoping to implement into the final design, maybe a little beyond solely the realm of woodworking. i think it's going to be a fun little project to make. :thumbsup:


That's cause you have a life Matt. Laughing!!!!!
Not like us old farts. Well I'm not that old, just a fart.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> That's cause you have a life Matt. Laughing!!!!!
> Not like us old farts. Well I'm not that old, just a fart.


hey now some of us older farts are working alot to you know
building at work and at home and trying to make a mallet geez im a busy feller


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> hey now some of us older farts are working alot to you know
> building at work and at home and trying to make a mallet geez im a busy feller


Laughing!!!!!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> hey now some of us older farts are working alot to you know
> building at work and at home and trying to make a mallet geez im a busy feller


24 hours in a day, 8 hours at work, 6 hours of sleep, that gives u 10 hours a day to work on the mallet


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> 24 hours in a day, 8 hours at work, 6 hours of sleep, that gives u 10 hours a day to work on the mallet


10 hrs sleep 8 hrs work 1 hr travel gotta drink my evening coffee and watch the news before i do anything 
when do i work on my house? and make a mallett ? SEEEEEEE :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> 10 hrs sleep 8 hrs work 1 hr travel gotta drink my evening coffee and watch the news before i do anything
> when do i work on my house? and make a mallett ? SEEEEEEE :laughing:


I'd be lucky to get 5 hrs of sleep. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

In my old company I was involved in the implementation of corporate software called SAP. The schedule and date for "go live" was determined by a corporate officer practicing anal extraction.

The pressure was so tense, working 7 days a week.

One of the team member quipped "If you cannot achieve all required tasks by working 24 hours in a day - start working nights" :icon_smile:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just sent mine off.!!!!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> In my old company I was involved in the implementation of corporate software called SAP. The schedule and date for "go live" was determined by a corporate officer practicing anal extraction.
> 
> The pressure was so tense, working 7 days a week.
> 
> One of the team member quipped "If you cannot achieve all required tasks by working 24 hours in a day - start working nights" :icon_smile:


Anal extractions ???


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Anal extractions ???


Pulling deadlines out of their sphinter rather than based on what normal humans can be expected to achieve.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Pulling deadlines out of their sphinter rather than based on what normal humans can be expected to achieve.


Haha


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Just sent mine off.!!!!!


Is it for me?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> 10 hrs sleep 8 hrs work 1 hr travel gotta drink my evening coffee and watch the news before i do anything
> when do i work on my house? and make a mallett ? SEEEEEEE :laughing:


House doesn't have a deadline, sleep less and drive faster, skip the news its depressing anyway less u know better u slept. problem solved


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> House doesn't have a deadline, sleep less and drive faster, skip the news its depressing anyway less u know better u slept. problem solved


Especially world news.


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I'd be lucky to get 5 hrs of sleep. Lol


Ten hours work (if I'm lucky), on hr travel, one hr taking care of goats,chickens,horses. 8hr sleep (hopefully). Wow I still got 4 hr day.hopefully my butt won't be too kicked this afternoon and I can put one more coat of finish on mine and get her sent out.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> In my old company I was involved in the implementation of corporate software called SAP. The schedule and date for "go live" was determined by a corporate officer practicing anal extraction.
> 
> The pressure was so tense, working 7 days a week.
> 
> One of the team member quipped "If you cannot achieve all required tasks by working 24 hours in a day - start working nights" :icon_smile:


He sounds like a SAP lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Is it for me?


Nah but your next on the list for posting 

Dave The Turning Cowboy

Editing right now : that is to say, next to send, not receive


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Nah but your next on the list for posting
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy
> 
> Editing right now : that is to say, next to send, not receive


Awe man I had my hopes up!!! Now quit teasing me. I thought you knew something I didn't know. 
Laughing!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Awe man I had my hopes up!!! Now quit teasing me. I thought you knew something I didn't know.
> Laughing!!!!


I do !!!!

Just haven't figured out what yet??????

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

sleep ... hmmmm ... what is that?

got mine glued up last night. i will clean it up and start on the finishing tonight. i should be ready to get it out the door friday.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Been working 12 hours a day, drive 3 hours (1 1/2 each way), still got mine almost done. NO sleep, that's the answer. LOL Lots and lots of coffee. Oh can't forget the honeydo's. Mine should mail out Friday, just cot a couple more finish coats of tung oil to put on.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Been working 12 hours a day, drive 3 hours (1 1/2 each way), still got mine almost done. NO sleep, that's the answer. LOL Lots and lots of coffee. Oh can't forget the honeydo's. Mine should mail out Friday, just cot a couple more finish coats of tung oil to put on.


I technically could ship tomorrow but I want the finish to cure first. I don't want it to be sticky. But then again at least it won't slip out of his hand. Lol


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

So I finished banging on the banger today, now to decide on a finish. I'm thinking BLO but I've never used it, don't know how well poly will hold up. I heard someone talking about lacquer. I'll probably screw up the BLO finish and just get some rust oleum and paint over it. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't use a film finish. It will chip off after time. BLO is easy to use. Just rub it in with a clean lint free cloth and let it dry. The first couple coats will soak in fast. Then additionally coats can be added.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds just like the finish I need idiot proof...... I. Gonna try it


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Bonedoc said:


> Sounds just like the finish I need idiot proof...... I. Gonna try it


I tried it for the first time on this project and really really like it. I got two coats now and its really simple to do.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

All joking aside, I have learned more tips tricks etc in the short time I've been here, I would like to thank all for allowing me to be a part of this thread and this swap.....it is great to be here


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bonedoc said:


> All joking aside, I have learned more tips tricks etc in the short time I've been here, I would like to thank all for allowing me to be a part of this thread and this swap.....it is great to be here


That is what we like to hear. No pun intended. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

:yes::yes::yes::yes: Well........I started making plywood today.......Mallet in progress!!! :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

heh, are you going to beat bonedoc's record of 52 plys?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ummm......no........but did he use chechen in his plywood?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

he used balsa


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol my balsa hammer needs about 4 shotgun shells worth of buck shot to get it to weight a pound. I did harden the face with ca glue though


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mallet has been sent. Poor recipient has to look at my ugly mug as soon as he opens the box though. Sent along pic. Sorry,hope you like the mallet, but just put pic in garden. Sure to keep away all pests.


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally got mine done today a couple more coats of oil and its off to the box


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ok Dave TTC you can check my name. Mallet is sent.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine went out today. Usps said Wednesday delivery.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Come on Dave TTC where you at? Your slacking on the list. Lol


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

I was hoping to get out and start on mine friday.....thus, I got the wretched INFLUENZA VIRUS on wednesday afternoon, went to the doc on friday, and she said, stay away...from everyone and everything....been in bed and the recliner all weekend....and I'm STILL tryin' to kick it as of tonight.......*sighs*....grumbles...'bout the only think I hate about Minnesota Winters.... *pouts*


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hope you feel better.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Me too, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Lots and lots of fluids. Plenty of rest.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

blaineo said:


> I was hoping to get out and start on mine friday.....thus, I got the wretched INFLUENZA VIRUS on wednesday afternoon, went to the doc on friday, and she said, stay away...from everyone and everything....been in bed and the recliner all weekend....and I'm STILL tryin' to kick it as of tonight.......*sighs*....grumbles...'bout the only think I hate about Minnesota Winters.... *pouts*


Geez, hope u feel better soon,


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Geez, hope u feel better soon,


Eh..just got jumped...wife says I need to come to bed...lol...grr...but but...I've been resting...on the computer.... Hmm..yeah, still feel like crap...have to feel good tomorrow, or no work on monday...n' I can't not go to work..well, I can...but...lol hmm


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Come on Dave TTC where you at? Your slacking on the list. Lol


Shhh don't tell anyone I found another new woodturners forum











www.woodturnersunlimited.com

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dave, typo, tcleve4911 sent his mallet to Pop Pop.

Pop Pop's mallet is in the mail.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Bonedoc's mallet is in the mail


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine is in the mail as well. Sent it today.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool!!!! Now if Dave TTC would update his list, we could keep track of this. 
Where you at buddy?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Cool!!!! Now if Dave TTC would update his list, we could keep track of this.
> Where you at buddy?


sleeping :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> sleeping :laughing::laughing::laughing:


He's bird dogging. He don't sleep. 
Laughing!!!!!
Yea he's sleeping with his new mallets. Lol


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Shhh don't tell anyone I found another new woodturners forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as this new forum doesn't take you away from here lol


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> as long as this new forum doesn't take you away from here lol


The grass looks greener over there, but, this will always be home.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Same way I felt about wood barter. I went over there for about a week and bummed around, but I came back here.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Same way I felt about wood barter. I went over there for about a week and bummed around, but I came back here.


i visit there but this is my home


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

mine is going out monday :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

it is in the mail so i hope he likes it


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome news the wife just told me I got a package today. That means my mallet has arrived! Well sorry but I won't be off work for another 7 hours but after that you will see it


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

wood_chucker said:


> Awesome news the wife just told me I got a package today. That means my mallet has arrived! Well sorry but I won't be off work for another 7 hours but after that you will see it


Woo hoo :clap:

Start the count down....... :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

wood_chucker said:


> Awesome news the wife just told me I got a package today. That means my mallet has arrived! Well sorry but I won't be off work for another 7 hours but after that you will see it


7 more hours ill be ready for bed by then :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> 7 more hours ill be ready for bed by then :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Ya me too nearly lol dang these long days.


----------

